# Grassy Sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit the half bridge today. Tossed Mackerel and Spot and Mullet and got the skunk. Still made for a great day though.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

That stinks,but you are right, at least you got out! I have been hearing great reports from up North.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah they have been doing good at the bridge. Blues, Tog and Striper have been caught.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

the fish should be up your way soon. were almost in full force here now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They are here, just a matter of gettin into em.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey RD,

I managed to get down to WWCrest for about 8 hours on Saturday, cleaning and moving some furniture but squeezed in a couple off hours on the beach - clam on a double bottom rig. Skunk city, but it felt good to get some sand between my toes again!!! Really wanted to go up to Hereford Inlet, but just didn't have the time - maybe in a couple of weeks, for sure ove Memorial Day weekend!

Tite lines,
DH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Dave, Nice to hear from ya. I get every other weekend off so if ya get down hit me up and we'll sling some lead.


----------

